# Blue Corvette



## Pantmaker (Mar 7, 2015)

http://easternshore.craigslist.org/bik/4871460275.html

I love the color of this bike and Im a sucker for an og owner's ride.


----------



## ZOOK (Mar 7, 2015)

Agree nice color. Not sure why people post bikes and really don't show a good full view of both sides. Also some who post photos with junk or just busy crap in the background taking away from the bike pictures.


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 7, 2015)

It's a 24"?

Mike


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 7, 2015)

mickeyc said:


> It's a 24"?
> 
> Mike




Doesn't look like a 24" to me either... hard to tell from the angles of the pictures though


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 7, 2015)

His ad reads 24"er, I thought so from the pics.I suppose someone could e mail him and ask to look @ the tires


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Head tube looks like 26" wheel frame to me. 


Euphman06 said:


> Doesn't look like a 24" to me either... hard to tell from the angles of the pictures though


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 7, 2015)

Just a bit of a drive to go check it out Pantmaker. Might be worth the drive, it looks to be in excellent condition and possibly 100% original. Even if it is a 24" that would make it even better since they are pretty hard to find in that condition and complete. The twins could share this one in a few years.


----------



## jacob9795 (Mar 7, 2015)

I count 36 spokes and not 28. Also, the crank arms and pedals look longer than those on a typical 24" bike. My Tornado looked like a 24" when I first bought it but I counted the spokes and peiced together the old tire and sure enough, it was a 26". Those middle weights can be deceiving.


----------



## ZOOK (Mar 7, 2015)

24" English racer. A made in USA English Racer. Rare bird to say the least.


----------



## vincev (Mar 7, 2015)

it will clean up really well.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 8, 2015)

vincev said:


> it will clean up really well.




I agree, these are the type of projects that I get all wobbly in the legs over...that bike could be done up immaculately in the right hands...


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 8, 2015)

Exactly right man. It's going to be stunning.



Schwinn499 said:


> I agree, these are the type of projects that I get all wobbly in the legs over...that bike could be done up immaculately in the right hands...


----------



## partsguy (Mar 25, 2015)

I didn't even know Schwinn made the Corvette in blue.


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 26, 2015)

I like all the junk in pictures, good finds in the background.


Looks like a nice survivor.


----------



## 56 Vette (Mar 26, 2015)

That bike has a ton of potential! A little time, patience, elbow grease and a little cash, they look amazing! If I didn't have mine already I'd be all over it!


----------

